# POT BELLY CHI ???????



## CuddleMeChi (Apr 29, 2004)

Anybody else with a pot belly Chi???????

My Sophie is getting a pot belly and it's making me wonder


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

How old is she? Is she eating more than normal? maybe a hernia? 
By the way is your website up yet? I am pretty sure it's you that was working on one. :?:


----------



## CuddleMeChi (Apr 29, 2004)

Yes it's me who's working on the website and what can I say :lol: I'm a pokey little puppy!

Sophie is only 4 months. Not a hernia because it's the whole belly. Not worms because I've been checking all the dogs just in case. Not preggers because too young.... sighhhhh i guess I have to leave it to her being a pig....... but I really don't feel she eats so much but it's hard to tell since I feed all my pups together


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

keeks belly gets big cos she eats like a little piggy, i left her with my mom one day. came back and her belly was huge!
mia
x


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

lol ozzy used to be the same you can literally see there belly getting bigger as they eat


----------



## mamajchis (Apr 1, 2004)

It could be worms even if you do not see any. That is what cuses a pot bellied look most of the time, specially if the pup is not a big eater. Best to take to the vet and have checked for worms. Puppies need worming regularly for the first 6 months.

Mama J


----------



## CuddleMeChi (Apr 29, 2004)

Oh she eats .. Just maybe too much... LOL

I had her checked this afternoon and it was negative... the vet said stop letting her be a pig.


----------



## mamajchis (Apr 1, 2004)

Glad she is worm free. May have to cut back on the food. Do you give her any table food? It can cause them to get too fat.

Mama J


----------



## CuddleMeChi (Apr 29, 2004)

Nope only the dog food and very FEW treats only like 1 -2 treats a week


Oh I'm a scrooge Mommy :wink:


----------

